# iPhone 7 -> iPhone X ou Xr



## knight2000 (28 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous !

Je souhaite cette année renouveler mon iPhone 7 qui a bien travaillé ces deux dernières années. 

Je suis indécis quant au choix de son successeur : il est plutôt aisé de trouver un X au même prix que le Xr. 
Je dois avouer que le double appareil photo du X semble tout de même faire une sacré différence; et l’argument de l’écran est aussi important dans le choix je pense. 

Concernant le stockage, j’ai à peine consommé 25 Go en deux ans d’utilisation, donc je partirais sur le 64 Go. 

La question : X ou Xr ?

Merci pour vos retour


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Octobre 2018)

A toi de voir si le zoom 2x optique et non logiciel a une importance. Si oui, prend le X


----------



## Tony 11 (28 Octobre 2018)

Tout dépend l utilisation que tu en ferras je dirait si tu est un fan de photo il apparaît que le X sera un peu mieu a ce niveau là avec son double objectif et son écran, le touch 3D  après le XR aussi pas mal d avantage dernière technologie puce a12 un écran plus grand, son autonomie d après les test après ta aussi le choix de la personnalisation avec des couleurs qui changent . 
J était dans la même situation iPhone 7 que je voulait changer j hésiter entre le X et le XS  et c est en allant à Apple store ils m’ont dit dsl pas de X en stock j ai pris le XS et pas déçu l appareil photo entre celui ci et le 7 n’a rien à voir .


----------



## knight2000 (28 Octobre 2018)

Merci pour vos réponses.
J’avoue que le double appareil photo est hyper tentant. Et l’écran OLED est vraiment joli, quelle claque venant d’un 7.
Je n’ai pas les finances pour un Xs, d’où mon dilemme entre le X et Xr sensiblement au même prix aujourd’hui


----------



## Tony 11 (28 Octobre 2018)

Oui je t avoue que tu prend une claque quand tu passe du 7 au X. Après si j était dans le même cas que toi je m orienterais vers le X car il n y’a pas grand différence avec le XS mais un peu plus avec le XR.


----------



## lostOzone (28 Octobre 2018)

Le X et le Xr ne sont pas au même prix. Le Xr de 64 Go est affiché 829€ chez Orange. Et le X est affiché 1019€ en 64 Go. 
Le Xr a pour lui un seul capteur photo mais meilleur en basse lumière. Un SoC dernière génération. Et une meilleure autonomie. 
Le X est plus compact et plus premium avec l’acier poli. Un deuxième capteur. Un écran OLED.
Si je n’avais pas déjà un X. J’aurais pris un Xr.


----------



## knight2000 (28 Octobre 2018)

Merci pour cette réponse.
Pour être honnête, l’écran OLED du X me fait de l’œil.
Également j’ai peur que le Xr fasse un peu pataud, d’autant que je n’ai pas des mains de géant non plus !
Je n’ai pas besoin d’avoir le A12 du Xr, par contre  le double capteur du X semble apporter quand même des choses sympathiques à la différence du Xr non ?


----------



## knight2000 (30 Octobre 2018)

Bon mon choix s’est finalement porté sur un X 64 Go, reconditionné neuf à 854€.
Hâte de le recevoir !
Merci pour vos messages !


----------



## lostOzone (30 Octobre 2018)

Bonne utilisation le X est super à l’usage.


----------



## knight2000 (30 Octobre 2018)

Merci !


----------



## Tony 11 (30 Octobre 2018)

Ta finalement craqué pour le X super choix.


----------



## knight2000 (30 Octobre 2018)

Tout à fait, même si le Xr RED me tentait énormément, l’avantage du X (double objectif et de l’écran) l’ont emporté sur la nouveauté Xr...


----------



## Tony 11 (30 Octobre 2018)

Je pense de manière objective que tu est pris l un ou l autre tu aurais eu de très bon téléphone même si comme toi je me serait orienter vers le X


----------



## macbook60 (1 Novembre 2018)

knight2000 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je souhaite cette année renouveler mon iPhone 7 qui a bien travaillé ces deux dernières années.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir 


knight2000 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je souhaite cette année renouveler mon iPhone 7 qui a bien travaillé ces deux dernières années.
> 
> ...


bonsoir 


knight2000 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je souhaite cette année renouveler mon iPhone 7 qui a bien travaillé ces deux dernières années.
> 
> ...




Bonsoir j’avais le 7 aussi 

J’ai voulu attendre et prendre le Xr finalement j’ai acheter le x neuf .

Mes raisons : poids et la taille 

Quand je regarde les test je ne regrette pas mon choix ( Xr me tenter pour l’autonomie)

Voilà essaie d’avoir le Xr en main



knight2000 a dit:


> Bon mon choix s’est finalement porté sur un X 64 Go, reconditionné neuf à 854€.
> Hâte de le recevoir !
> Merci pour vos messages !



Tu va voir entre le 7 qui est très bien mais le x c’est vraiment autre chose


----------



## knight2000 (1 Novembre 2018)

@macbook60
J’avoue que le poids du Xr me fait aussi un peu peur...
Nous avons donc eu le même cheminement de commande, je reçois le mien demain normalement je vous ferais un retour sur mes premières impressions.

Merci MacG pour la citation dans votre article https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2018/11/iphone-xr-ou-iphone-xs-max-105780


----------



## aunisien (2 Novembre 2018)

knight2000 a dit:


> Bon mon choix s’est finalement porté sur un X 64 Go, reconditionné neuf à 854€.
> Hâte de le recevoir !
> Merci pour vos messages !


Chez qui l’as tu pris ?


----------



## knight2000 (2 Novembre 2018)

aunisien a dit:


> Chez qui l’as tu pris ?



J’ai pris sur CertiDeal.com, en ce moment il est à 833€ d’ailleurs


----------



## knight2000 (2 Novembre 2018)

Il est là il est là il est là !
Juste magnifique, l’écran est splendide !
Que ça parait grand !

Il est en cours de MAJ puis j’y redescendrai la sauvegarde de mon 7. Hâte !


----------



## knight2000 (3 Novembre 2018)

Bon, après 24h à peine d’utilisation, première impression : whaou ! !
Quelle claque cet écran, c’est grand c’est beau ça change terriblement !
Pas du tout déçu de cet achat, et plus je regarde le Xr plus je me dis que j’apprécie les bordures fines de ce X.
Il est tout de même un poil plus lourd mais finalement on s’y fait très vite. 
Et que dire de FaceID ?! C’est presque magique, lever son téléphone et paf, il est déverrouillé, ça va vite, très vite. TouchID ? Déjà oublié !
Par contre, les nouveaux gestes sont un peu déroutants, mais ça va venir c’est sûr !


----------



## macbook60 (9 Novembre 2018)

Plus d’un mois après mon achat je suis encore content de cet iPhone X

Les gestes sont très pratiques c’est fluide


----------



## knight2000 (9 Novembre 2018)

C'est sûr, j'apprécie de plus en plus ces nouveaux gestes. Je suis presque embêté lorsque je dois intervenir sur un modèle précédent.
Je me laisse encore un peu de temps pour faire un bilan un peu plus complet, mais je ne suis à ce jour pas déçu de mon achat.

C'est sûr, un Xs aurait été le top. Mais le budget ne le permettant pas, j'ai fait un petit bond technologique pour un somme plutôt modique (si on prend en compte la revente de mon 7 bien entendu).


----------



## Buskives (9 Novembre 2018)

J’attends mon Xs que je suis censé recevoir prochainement. 
Actuellement je suis sur un iPhone 6. Qu’en pensez vous ?
Mon 6 fonctionne plutôt bien. Bon après la qualité photo c’est moyen.


----------



## knight2000 (10 Novembre 2018)

Sacré bond en avant, passer d’un 6 à un Xs !

Si le budget me l’aurai permis, c’est également un Xs que j’aurais choisi.


----------



## Tony 11 (10 Novembre 2018)

Ah oui passer du 6 au XS tu va vite voir le changement et sa dans tout les domaines bon achat


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Novembre 2018)

Je suis passé du 7 au XS et j'ai bien aimé. Tu devrais bien apprécier à moins que l'encoche et l'absence de bouton home te gène. On s'y fait en 2-3 jours surtout pour une utilisation sans jeu


----------



## Tony 11 (10 Novembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je suis passé du 7 au XS est j'ai bien aimé. Tu devrais bien apprécier à moins que l'encoche et l'absence de bouton home te gène. On s'y fait en 2-3 jours surtout pour une utilisation sans jeu


Je suis dans le même cas que toi et j avais une appréhension sur l absence du bouton home et le déverrouillage avec Face ID et je trouve sa top au début on a l habitude du bouton mais après sa va tout seul de déverrouiller avec les gestes .


----------



## macbook60 (11 Novembre 2018)

Buskives a dit:


> J’attends mon Xs que je suis censé recevoir prochainement.
> Actuellement je suis sur un iPhone 6. Qu’en pensez vous ?
> Mon 6 fonctionne plutôt bien. Bon après la qualité photo c’est moyen.



Bonjour alors là du 6 au xs tu va être ravi


----------



## macbook60 (11 Novembre 2018)

knight2000 a dit:


> Sacré bond en avant, passer d’un 6 à un Xs !
> 
> Si le budget me l’aurai permis, c’est également un Xs que j’aurais choisi.



iPhone X est cette un bon rapport qualité prix je pense ( si obtenu dans les 850€)


----------



## Buskives (11 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir
Merci pour vos retours. 
J’ai hâte. Je devrais le recevoir courant de semaine prochaine.


----------



## knight2000 (12 Novembre 2018)

macbook60 a dit:


> iPhone X est cette un bon rapport qualité prix je pense ( si obtenu dans les 850€)



C'est cela même !


----------



## lostOzone (12 Novembre 2018)

macbook60 a dit:


> iPhone X est cette un bon rapport qualité prix je pense ( si obtenu dans les 850€)



Sachant que le 8 est sorti au prix de 809€ c’est un tarif qui parait raisonnable. Mais on parle quand même d’un prix d’occasion. Neuf il est affiché à 1000€ chez Orange.


----------



## knight2000 (12 Novembre 2018)

Pour ma part, c’est un reconditionné à neuf, garanti jusqu’à mars 2020


----------



## lostOzone (13 Novembre 2018)

C’est garanti par qui? Apple? AppleCare+?


----------



## knight2000 (13 Novembre 2018)

lostOzone a dit:


> C’est garanti par qui? Apple? AppleCare+?



J'ai une garantie du site vendeur de 15 mois.

Mais via l'application iOS Assistance d'Apple, c'est une garantie Apple Care+ qui apparait. Étrange non ?


----------



## macbook60 (13 Novembre 2018)

lostOzone a dit:


> Sachant que le 8 est sorti au prix de 809€ c’est un tarif qui parait raisonnable. Mais on parle quand même d’un prix d’occasion. Neuf il est affiché à 1000€ chez Orange.



Tu peut en cherchant bien l’avoir neuf et c’est préférable à moins de 900€


----------



## lostOzone (13 Novembre 2018)

knight2000 a dit:


> J'ai une garantie du site vendeur de 15 mois.
> 
> Mais via l'application iOS Assistance d'Apple, c'est une garantie Apple Care+ qui apparait. Étrange non ?



Encore mieux si c’est AppleCare+ 



macbook60 a dit:


> Tu peut en cherchant bien l’avoir neuf et c’est préférable à moins de 900€



Neuf à moins de 900€ ou?


----------



## knight2000 (15 Novembre 2018)

Un petit retour après deux semaines d'utilisation : quel plaisir !
L'écran est vraiment top, les photos sont de qualité et que dire du mode portrait, rien de tel pour sublimer le sujet de la photo.
Dans le noir complet, FaceID est vraiment efficace et l'adaptation de la luminosité de l'écran est surprenante, cela ne fait absolument pas mal aux yeux !
TouchID est définitivement oublié !
Un bémol : FaceID n'a pas réussi à m'identifier lorsque j'ai eu baillé assez violemment (visage bien déformé, j'essaye d'imaginer ma tête...  )
La taille du téléphone est parfaite, j'y ai mis une protection très fine en silicone (marque Devia) afin de ne pas avoir un appareil trop gros.

J'ai un peu peur pour le stockage : venant d'un 128 Go et ayant fait une restauration sur un 64 Go, j'espère ne pas arriver à saturer le stockage trop rapidement.
Concernant cette restauration, j'ai d'ailleurs un bug dans l'application Temps d'Ecran : c'est le nom de mon ancien iPhone qui apparait, alors que le nouveau a bien son propre nom.
J'ai contacté Apple, qui me confirme avoir eu plusieurs cas identiques. A voir avec une mise à jour future...

Une question : quel est le paramètre que vous utilisez pour les vidéos ? Celui par défaut étant 1080 à 30ips, je pencherais pour un paramétrage à 60 ips.
Ou partir sur un paramétrage 4K ?


----------



## Tony 11 (15 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir , pour ma part j ai mis le format vidéo sur 4K a 60 ips.


----------



## knight2000 (15 Novembre 2018)

Merci pour ce retour. Le poids des vidéos n’est il pas trop important avec ce paramètre ?


----------



## Tony 11 (15 Novembre 2018)

Alors pour une vidéo de 2 min 20 le poid de la vidéo et de 917 Mo.


----------



## lostOzone (15 Novembre 2018)

knight2000 a dit:


> Un petit retour après deux semaines d'utilisation : quel plaisir !
> L'écran est vraiment top, les photos sont de qualité et que dire du mode portrait, rien de tel pour sublimer le sujet de la photo.
> Dans le noir complet, FaceID est vraiment efficace et l'adaptation de la luminosité de l'écran est surprenante, cela ne fait absolument pas mal aux yeux !
> TouchID est définitivement oublié !
> ...



Non pas de 4K sinon les 64 vont se remplir en un rien de temps.


----------



## Tony 11 (16 Novembre 2018)

Ah oui après j ai oublier de dire moi j ai 256 go de


----------



## lostOzone (16 Novembre 2018)

Pareil j’ai un X 256 Go dans réglages l’espace requis approximatif est indiqué.


----------



## knight2000 (16 Novembre 2018)

Oui j'ai bien vu cette notion approximative de poids des vidéos.
Je ne me positionnerais pas sur du 4K 60ips car là, oui clairement j'explose mon 64 Go !

Je suis aujourd'hui en 1080 à 60ips et je trouve cela joli sur l'iPhone, mais j'avoue que je suis curieux du 4K. 
Peut être que le 4K 30ips est un bon compromis ?


----------



## macbook60 (16 Novembre 2018)

knight2000 a dit:


> Oui j'ai bien vu cette notion approximative de poids des vidéos.
> Je ne me positionnerais pas sur du 4K 60ips car là, oui clairement j'explose mon 64 Go !
> 
> Je suis aujourd'hui en 1080 à 60ips et je trouve cela joli sur l'iPhone, mais j'avoue que je suis curieux du 4K.
> Peut être que le 4K 30ips est un bon compromis ?



Cela risque d’être juste 
Si tu as un Macbook ou iPad avec une plus grande capacité tu peut mais transfère les


----------



## macbook60 (16 Novembre 2018)

La 4K c’est magnifique mais le stockage en prend un coup avec 64 go


----------



## knight2000 (16 Novembre 2018)

J’ai un Mac mini qui officie comme serveur de fichiers avec son disque de 1 To. 
Je suis en train de douter : j’aurais du prendre le 256 ?!
En deux ans d’iPhone 7 j’ai consommé à peine 22 Go. D’où mon choix sur le 64 Go. Mais j’avais pas de 4K sur ce 7...


----------



## macbook60 (18 Novembre 2018)

Le 7 avait la 4K lol 

Les photos et vidéos tu les stockent sur Mac mini et voilà tu fera un peu de place sur iPhone


----------



## knight2000 (18 Novembre 2018)

Ah ouais ? Je sais pas pour la 4K sur le 7...


----------



## macbook60 (20 Novembre 2018)

Eh oui 4K 30 Ips


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2018)

Le X sans hésitation


----------



## macbook60 (22 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le X sans hésitation



Lol


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2018)

macbook60 a dit:


> Lol


Mais encore ?


----------



## knight2000 (24 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le X sans hésitation



Merci


----------



## macbook60 (24 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mais encore ?



C’est tout


----------

